# Trees



## NickySatts (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi 
We have a house near to Vasto. I’m looking for a tree surgeon if there is anyone you could recommend 
Nick


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you actually need a surgeon? I'd ask the Guardia Forestale. Seems there is an office in Vasto. Depending on what you're doing you might need a permit. Better to ask first


----------



## NickySatts (Sep 10, 2020)

We aren’t removing just pruning back. We’ve used a 9m ladder but the job is a little too big for us. Will contact the guardia forstale thanks for your help
Nick


----------



## AnnekeH (Aug 14, 2020)

Good advice. My friends had a similar situation. I will advise them too


----------

